

Mark Zuckerberg to hold fundraiser for Chris Christie - ckelly
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-politics/wp/2013/01/24/mark-zuckerburg-to-hold-fundraiser-for-chris-christie/

======
sogen
Maybe then Chris will add him as a friend!

